# Windshield film



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

What's the best product for cleaning the "film" on the inside of the windshield? You would think I was a chain smoker the way it builds up (im not a smoker and there is no smoking in my car either). I haven't even used the defroster in months and it seems like I have to clean it every couple weeks cause the haze builds up so quickly.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like Invisible Glass and a glass-cleaning microfiber. It cuts through that stuff like a hot knife through butter. 

It gets better as the car ages.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Stop breathing hard lol

Simple Windex should do. Haven't heard of anything that would keep windshield clean for longer.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Invisible Glass is all I use. Works like a champ! Just use a micro fiber cloth and your set


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Invisible glass and micro fiber as well!


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Plain old windshild washer in a spray bottle , works great


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Invisible glass + microfiber....


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Picked up some invisible glass last night and worked like a charm! I also bought some rain-x anti fog that's supposed help slow the rebuilding of the film...haven had a chance to apply it yet though! Thanks for everyone's input!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I also find interior glass cleaning very frustrating. I was thinking about waxing the inside surface. Has anybody ever tried waxing? Many years ago there used to be a product called "Glass Wax". It wasn't made specifically for autos but more for general household use.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

danimal said:


> What's the best product for cleaning the "film" on the inside of the windshield? You would think I was a chain smoker the way it builds up (im not a smoker and there is no smoking in my car either). I haven't even used the defroster in months and it seems like I have to clean it every couple weeks cause the haze builds up so quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


As many have pointed out... Invisible glass, etc. I just use whatever glass cleaner the wife has on hand. Follow up with this Rain-X® Anti-Fog - Rain-X... I only use it during the winter, but really depends on the environment. I find that smog (large metro areas) is a big problem for any window & need to use it more often. Oh these Walmart.com: Handy EZ Windshield Wiper with Long Handle and Pivoting Head: Automotive are great for cleaning the inside windshield & rear window too. Try the discount stores 1st since you can get them for about $3-5.


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Stoner, the manufacturer of Invisible glass makes a nice long handle pivoting head cleaner. Comes with various microfiber cloth replacements very reasonable and works super great.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

I too use invisible glass which seems to work great, however I always seem to get streaks that drive me crazy! Even after cleaning the window 2-3 times there are still streaks. Anybody have any tips to avoid streaks?


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I've noticed this in my Saturn as well, PITA with glare. I thought it was just me and was beginning to think my breath had some extra potency to it I was unaware of


----------



## robmick33 (Sep 19, 2012)

Stoners is a must in my book.You can use paper towels if you get the cheapest possible they tend to work very well.Also as far as the film i used to use 70% isopropyl alcohol first and it would cut through everything on the window.I mean everything dont use if you got tint.But it also pulls out the blue dye that windex leaves.Once over with 70% alcohol then follow up with stoners and you will have a windshield or window so clean you can shave in it.


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

What works very well is any kind of glass cleaner and if you also use steel wool after you spray the inside windsheild it really takes off the film just using window spray sometimes it leaves smeary marks alot i do detailing and i do that little trick alot it helps out a bunch then use a linen towel after it and you will see no smear marks at all!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

danimal said:


> What's the best product for cleaning the "film" on the inside of the windshield? You would think I was a chain smoker the way it builds up (im not a smoker and there is no smoking in my car either). I haven't even used the defroster in months and it seems like I have to clean it every couple weeks cause the haze builds up so quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I recommend mothers glass cleaner and a waffle weave glass towel. You can get the towels off autogeek.net or detailing.com. I think detailing.com is way cheaper and a better price than autogeek. You can almost get four towels for the price of one from detailing.com at 2.49 each than 9.99 each at autogeek. I used these on my cruze and it got the windows cleaned. However, i gotta do it again. Not sure why it keeps coming back. I think its the gases coming out of the dash panels. Its just natural according to mothers and meguiars. Especially if the dealer or myself added dash protectant to the panels which i did. I hope this helps. If anyone has a detailing question on here for ur cruze, please ask me. Im an expert at detailing. Thank yOu in advance =]


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

zidane said:


> any kind of glass cleaner and if you also use steel wool after you spray the inside windsheild it really takes off the film


Steel wool on glass ... Really?! I don't think that's something I'll be trying anytime soon. Heck, I used a scotch-brite type pad to clean off the leftovers from removing the window tint in an old car of mine, and it visibly scratched it up pretty well, so I can only imagine what steel wool would do. 

Back in the day, I used to use vinegar (make sure you have rubber gloves or your hands will stink!) and regular ol newspaper to get rid of film and streaks, but since they started using soy-oil based inks on newspapers, that doesn't work so well anymore. I'm also wondering if the film is related to the anti-freeze smell a lot of people report in their cruzes? I've never had another vehicle that I had to clean the windows on so much as I do with my Eco.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Windex and paper towels. On the inside, I wipe horizontally and on the outside wipe vertically. Streak side can be easily identified based on the streak direction this way.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Invisible glass. The dealer where i work also has AC Delco glass cleaner which is very good also. i can get it cheaper than IG so thats usually what I go with, but the IG is very good stuff.


----------



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you have leaky antifreeze or leaky oil? I am starting to believe there is a connection between the two. My windshield is awful.


----------



## djones8365 (Oct 11, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I use invisible glass and a flat weave glass specific microfiber like many have already recommended, however I'd add buffing the glass out with a 1:1 mix of distilled water and white vinegar with newsprint will likely give you the cleanest wndows you've ever seen, and for cheaper than any other method.


----------

